# Minimum Space in between taps (Perlick 650 flow control)



## doctr-dan (29/4/17)

Just wondering what spacing everyone finds comfortable between taps particularly flow control taps assuming a little more space is required to comfortably operate the flow control.
Centre of shank to centre of shank measurement would be great.


----------



## breakbeer (29/4/17)

Not sure about minimum distance, but mine are spaced 120mm apart & I think it's perfect 

It's not just about the flow controller, but also being able to get a tap spanner in between the taps easily

edit: I should clarify that I only have three taps & only the centre one is flow control


----------



## earle (29/4/17)

Mine are 100mm centre to centre and that's fine, never noticed them being too close but I'm not sure you would want to go any closer.


----------



## Pnutapper (1/5/17)

doctr-dan said:


> Just wondering what spacing everyone finds comfortable between taps particularly flow control taps assuming a little more space is required to comfortably operate the flow control.
> Centre of shank to centre of shank measurement would be great.


The standard minimum for founts was 165mm in the past. This was to allow for side action beer taps. Side action beer taps are rarely used nowadays though.

The only real factor I would consider these days is the diameter of your glassware. You don't want to be banging your glass into the tap next door whist you are pouring.


----------

